
Frontiers in language learning tech – how to learn Chinese today - Peteris
https://medium.com/@p_e/frontiers-in-language-learning-tech-or-how-to-learn-chinese-today-9f32022fff4f#.jkoqute9b
======
green_lunch
The best tech. for me is still Anki. It allows me to add new words pretty much
anywhere I hear them and study when I'm on the go. It also is smart enough to
know which words I know and need to work on.

All of these new sites popping up are really just gimmicks. Studying a
language is damn hard and needs complete dedication to get anywhere past the
basics.

I'm on my second foreign language and I have joined a few meetup groups to
meet other people that are also interested. Most people give up after awhile.
I think I know only 1 or 2 people that have continued to study a foreign
language as long as I have (6+ years).

Until we have universal translators, nothing will replace hard work and
dedication. These sites are catering to the people that want an easy way to
learn a foreign language. Some short-cut that gets around all of the boring,
rote, memorization.

What I have found is that the same type of effort it requires to learn a
foreign language is the same that is required to start a business and make it
successful.

